# Message to ScotJimland and his RV friends



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I’m not an RV man myself and have no wish to be one but I admire your temerity in handling these beasts because I reckon there are great difficulties in finding somewhere to stay. I know you can use the motorways and stay at campsites for weeks on end - but that’s not really much fun in my opinion.

However I may have found your country. So many posts on here suggest that France is really the only country in which to go motorhoming but try Germany for a change. We’re working our way down the Elbe staying at Stellplatz(s) and we’re really impressed (a) with the country and its fabulous towns and (b) with the standard and price of these stopping places. The other noticeable difference with France is that most of the stellplatz are positioned in the most convenient places where you can walk, let alone cycle, into the centre. This is particularly so in the case of the old GDR where they are building new ones in all the important towns. So you won’t have to tow your cars behind any more. In addition all the roads, even in towns, are fairly wide so you won’t have that nasty situation of backing out of narrow streets which I’ve suffered in France. God knows what it’s like in your vehicles.

More to the point, the Germans like bigger motorhomes and Flairs and Cathagos abound and we’ve even seen the odd RV. I feel like I’m driving a mini sometimes. So the stellplatz are designed to take larger sizes.

If anyone is interested we’re photographing everywhere we’ve stayed plus taking GPS positions and taking note of which ones I think you could stay in your RVs and before anyone suggests that I put this on the campsite database you’ll have to wait until I’ve got more time. I suffer enough disapproval from Grommett for using these open wifi locations (short of a Datastorm, there’s no other practical solution) so I’ll leave it until the winter and we’re staying somewhere long term as, most of our trip, we move every day.

One tip though. Book in for a course in basic German as there’s not a lot of English talked around here, at least with the older generation.

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent post Ian.

Just in case Jim has not seen it I have posted your post somewhere where I know he will.

I hope no one will object.

Regards
Linda


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ian

Great post, well done. I am Photo admin both here and on Jim's site. If it is of help you can send me a disc with the relevant pic/detail on it and I will post the pics on both sites for you.


stew


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Very interesting post, I look forward to seeing the pics and the GPS locations will be very useful


Andrew


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Will do what I can when I have time. In the meantime here is a sample at Lunerburg. 250 yards and you're back in medieval Germany.

Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Purrrrrrrrrrrre luxury. Remind me again why we live in the UK


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Remind me again why we live in the UK


Fish & Chips...


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

........plus one onion = £6.50 :roll: 


..


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Ian, a very useful post, even though I don't drive a RV :wink: 

I've been to Germany three times now and somehow missed out on the Stellplatze, they sound absolutely wunderbar.

Will add Stellplatz guide onto Xmas list below Tomtom 720 (I guess they are best used in conjunction) ready for next year


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Glad to hear that the extended trip is going well.

We are off to Germany later this month. Which Stellplatz guide are you using please?

Safe travels,

Jock.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Very interesting post, Ian.

With regard to handling these "beasts", we get a lot of questions about this. My answer is "wherever a bus can go, so can we". Which is most places. It is true that there are many sites that can't accomodate us, but there are plenty that can. We are currently at Barnard Castle C & C Club site, beautiful site, v. friendly, and in the centre of an area of so much interest. Did make the mistake of crossing the Tees in B.C, though, due to misunderstanding a weight limit warning sign. Result - crossed 2 v narrow bridges in short succession, but without mishap.

I have heard the praises of Stellplatz sung before, and we are determined to find out first hand in future. See http://www.top-platz.de/Anwendungen/index.php

Des


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Glad to hear that the extended trip is going well.
> 
> ...


We're using Camperstop but be aware that quite a number of the GPS positions are way out. However, for "normal" motorhomes all you have to do is look out for the Motorhome Parking signs as you approach town. It really is that easy.

Two other points I omitted to mention in my original post.

Firstly a copy of "The Rough Guide to Germany" is mandatory, otherwise you won't know what you're looking at. Available from Amazon for under a tenner.
Secondly, for RV owners, be aware that the Service Machines in the stellplatz only give 80 litres of water for 1 euro (hardly enough to cover the bottom of your onboard swimming pools) so arrive fully loaded.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Ian. Yet again I am reminded that I must do something about my German so I'm not put off going there.

Some of Camperstop's GPS positions are smack on the button (either that or identical to campingcar-infos .....) and some are deliberately degraded to encourage you to buy the book to get the final instructions.

Campingcar-infos do include numerous sites in Germany, however, for undegraded GPS locations:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php#synchro

And while I'm posting, people might not be aware that to use the campingcar-infos information direct from the website (and CD?), there is an English guide:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aide_anglaise.htm

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ian, good post.

Imo the definitive stellplatze guide has got to be the >Bordatlas< , at £18 it sounds expensive but it's a big book and we have been using it for many years and have found the information in it accurate so far - well worth the money if you intend to tour Germany regularly.

pete


----------

